# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  CUSCO: Curso de Capacitación de Quesos Madurados

## Sierra Exportadora

Estimados miembro de AgroFórum: 
Quedan todos invitados al *Curso de Capacitación de Quesos Madurados*, en Anta (Cusco), que se llevará a cabo los días 19 de mayo (Curso Teórico), y 26 y 27 de mayo de 2012 (Curso Práctico). Saludos.  Flyer A4 CURSO QUESOS MADUROS CUSCO.jpgTemas similares: Puno: Curso de Quesos Madurados Artículo: Sierra Exportadora y Cáritas del Perú desarrollarán marca colectiva de quesos maduros Capacitacion en el cultivo de paltos Capacitacion Post Cosecha Quesos gourmet de oveja elaborados por campesinos de Junín llegarán a EEUU

----------

